

Chart - What the average American eats in a year. - Stronico
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/09/chart-this-is-what-you-eat-in-a-year-including-42-pounds-of-corn-syrup/244870/

======
alttag
Average of 2700 calories/day?! This might not be unusual for certain types of
athletes, but this is astounding. Even more so when one considers that number
likely includes children, so the adult average may be even higher.

